# 97 and 95 guidelines whats the difference?



## geminitc81 (Aug 22, 2008)

I plan to take the E/M Exam sometime next year and im studying pretty early. I would like to know if there is a difference between the 95 and 97 guildlines?
and also the exam is it multiple choice or do you have to right the answer in yourself?
any information will be helpful.


thanks to all
Arwa cpca


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 22, 2008)

The 1995 guidelines are based on systems and/or body areas, where as the 1997 guidelines for examination are based on a multisystem or single organ system examination table.  Take a look at the last page (18) and see if this helps.  Also, for multi-specialties, I find that the 97 guidelines are more user friendly (in my opinion).

http://www.wpsic.com/medicare/part_b/education/em_qa.pdf


----------



## arleneg527 (Aug 23, 2008)

I did my test today CPC and it is multiple choice.  You just choose the correct answer.

Arlene


----------



## geminitc81 (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks you guys for the advice it is a good thing its mulitple choice. I do need to study more of the guidelines in 95 and 97
regards 
ARWA


----------

